# Kiser Lake Massive Fish



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

So back in May my dad, brother n law and his son, and myself camped on one of the lake sites. It rained all weekend but no big deal we stayed dry. That weekend some guys were fishing next to us and the one dude caught this huge fish. I ended up deleting my Facebook account and never found the guy to send him the pictures I took. Don’t know why it took me so long to upload it on here but it just came to mind , so maybe he will find his pic on here. Enjoy the pics, bc they don’t do justice seeing it in real life.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice striper!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Striper...and a big one.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great Fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! I can't imagine that on an end of my line. They had to be prepared and fishing for one to land that.
How they catch it? Chicken liver on the bottom?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like one of those Cumberland fish! What a beaut!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> Wow! I can't imagine that on an end of my line. They had to be prepared and fishing for one to land that.
> How they catch it? Chicken liver on the bottom?


I cant remember what he used, all i remember was sitting by our camp fire and watching that dude struggle to bring it in. I was shocked. At first i thought he was reeling in a car tire. I never would have guessed that would be in Kiser Lake.


----------



## Charlesmason396 (Dec 23, 2020)

My name is Dewey and I'm in that picture


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch!! What did you catch it on Dewey? Lb test line? Any details?
Even on my heavier rod I typically use I don't think I could have landed that fish. Would need a heavy catfish or musky rod.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It was impressive to watch.


----------



## Charlesmason396 (Dec 23, 2020)

I was fishing on the bottom I caught it on a job and the 40 lb Tesla is what I caught it on and the line was very big I go by death of the line maybe a little numbers underneath the 40 are the test line that's what I go by I go to lowest numbers


----------



## Charlesmason396 (Dec 23, 2020)

I caught it on a chub


----------



## Charlesmason396 (Dec 23, 2020)

Smitty82 said:


> It was impressive to watch.


And thank you for putting that on there I really appreciate


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Charlesmason396 said:


> And thank you for putting that on there I really appreciate


Youre welcome. Glad you joined OGF and found your own picture. I hope this didnt bother you. I was just very impressed and shocked to see such a big fish in kiser. Every camp out after that my dad and i used to sit by the fire and talk about old camping trips, and you catching that fish would come up.


----------



## Charlesmason396 (Dec 23, 2020)

Smitty82 said:


> Youre welcome. Glad you joined OGF and found your own picture. I hope this didnt bother you. I was just very impressed and shocked to see such a big fish in kiser. Every camp out after that my dad and i used to sit by the fire and talk about old camping trips, and you catching that fish would come up.


No I'm glad you did I didn't bother me none I just you know I'm glad you put that out here so everybody knows now that I can catch a big fish and their big fish out there to be Chao and thank you very much you did not bother me at all


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Impressive fish for sure. Did you measure or weigh the fish?


----------

